# They're evolving....



## crann (May 10, 2014)

All things considered this could be a very useful service for some.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Until you're in the basement trying out the guitar and they let the Gimp out of the trunk.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Dammit! I forgot my watch.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> Until you're in the basement trying out the guitar and they let the Gimp out of the trunk.


I'd pay $15 for the gimp


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

LOL which of you gave him the 1 star review? Was because you found out his wood isn't real or the gimp?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

This has gotta be some form of prostitution right?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)




----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, guitar pimping... 😉


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting business model. 

I wonder if one waits in a lobby beforehand with other people who are waiting to enjoy the guitar. And how clean is the service? Do they provide wipes and such? Are you expected to play the guitar with latex gloves? Most importantly, do you play the guitar with some modicum of privacy or will the guitar pimp watch you "perform" as you play The Police's "Roxanne"?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

"


Grab n Go said:


> View attachment 406370


"...Zed? Maynard. The spider just caught a coupla flies....Yeah, 10 bucks for 10 minutes."


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabienne : Whose motorcycle is this?
Butch : It's a chopper, baby. 
Fabienne : Whose chopper is this? 
Butch : It's Zed's. 
Fabienne : Who's Zed? 
Butch : Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that this dude’s backyard is full of freshly disturbed earth?


----------

